# Lets have another holiday thread to brighten us up.....where will you (hopefully) be going ?



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

I can see 2021 being a wash out BUT if we can really get rid of this virus we fancy either......
A. Puerto Pollenca. Had 2 great holidays there recently and the cycling is wonderful.
B. Alvore, Portugal. So many good restaurants. Lots of walks. Cycling was iffy imo as roads were very tight.

The way things are it will be a week at 'argate' but we can hope.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Dec 2020)

We've got a voucher for a week in a small house in Greece from a cancelled holiday last September. Lord knows when we'll get there.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

I have decided I want to see more of the UK and I will go back to Japan at some point, maybe not next year and do a long tour there. Aiming for camping exclusively.


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2020)

The very beginnings of a plan to cycle to Barcelona was hatched on Christmas evening.


----------



## FishFright (27 Dec 2020)

A small tour or two in England or Wales.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Dec 2020)

Italy, preferably somewhere in Puglia or Calabria, maybe at a remote agriturismo.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> The very beginnings of a plan to cycle to Barcelona was hatched on Christmas evening.


Now that sounds awesome. Way beyond me nowadays but would be a good ride.


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2020)

If things open up, and that's a big if, back to France near St Gilles where we've been a lot. We've confidence they can manage things well.

Oh, and if there's racing we'll be in Ireland a lot and probably Belgium/Holland/France.


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now that sounds awesome. Way beyond me nowadays but would be a good ride.


Nothing concrete but plans are definitely afoot before it becomes beyond us as well.

Although there is always the train as a bail out option to speed things along a bit.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

I have a mountain bike which I need to drop off at my sister's retirement cottage in Devon.

And I am going to rebuild my old Basso road bike which I will also need to drop off at my sister's retirement cottage in Devon.

Some time later I will need to go down and ride the mountain bike over some nice Devon bridleways.

Oh, and I will also need to go down and ride the road bike up and down some lovely Devon roads.

Obviously, there will need to be other visits to keep the bike fettling up to date... 

I aim to spend about 10% of my time down there, all being well, post-Covid-vaccinations/lockdowns.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2020)

I’m hoping to go to Kenya on safari in November. Can’t see it happening though . Covid and also dependent on a couple of other things, one of which I really hope doesn’t happen!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2020)

We prefer not to plan, but, rather, just to go!, usually, to mainland Europe for 2-3 months, a couple of times a year (the joy of retirement).

Assuming "recreational travel" opens up in 2021, I doubt our usual options will be possible, "random" travel in the UK, without bookings, is always problematic, and, additional costs (mainly health insurance) for mainland Europe, make that option doubtful.

I think we will have to become boring, and learn to plan and book.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

I have a P&O ferries voucher that I am attempting to spend from my cancelled Hull - Zeebrugge - Rotterdam - Hull cycle tour.
Trying to book for the last week in July 2021. Unfortunately the P&O internet booking system implodes at the word bicycle so I have to do it via phone call. Still waiting for calls back to say it is booked


----------



## mudsticks (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can see 2021 being a wash out BUT if we can really get rid of this virus we fancy either......
> A. Puerto Pollenca. Had 2 great holidays there recently and the cycling is wonderful.
> B. Alvore, Portugal. So many good restaurants. Lots of walks. Cycling was iffy imo as roads were very tight.
> 
> The way things are it will be a week at 'argate' but we can hope.



Hmmn, 

Now this is a cheerier thread.. 

Top half of Cape Wrath Trail over ten days or so - Ullapool to Sandwood Bay in May. 

Hoping to get enough time (six weeks maybe) off the farm to do the whole HRP crossing Aug - September - done lots of it already, but not all in one go yet.. 

Then a couple of weeks touring either Scotland, France, or Spain in October. Subject to whim and opportunity. 

And a few longer weekends, Dartmoor / Wales etc. 

All tent based 'fun' with the odd B&B thrown in here and there because, no I'm no longer a penniless vagrant. 

OK Covid, we've learnt our lesson now (hollow laugh) you can b*gger off now... 

We've got nice places to go, fun things to do


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

We also want to walk the Dales Way - probably May half term.
The other one that got cancelled was a hut to hut walking trip in the Dolomites. The company have hung on to our deposit so will probably re book for end of August. Armageddon permitting.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Dec 2020)

Our trip to Austria was cancelled earlier in the year so not booking anything this year. I think it’ll take some time for restrictions to ease so without been sure I’m not prepared to take the risk.
I’m sticking to the beautiful Yorkshire Dales, particularly Wensleydale & Swaledale for extended weekends and the odd week or two at our holiday home (caravan).


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2020)

We have a cottage booked forMay held over from this year. We will not consider going if the area is in tire three I should get my Jab early Jan MrsP not tillApril


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> The very beginnings of a plan to cycle to Barcelona was hatched on Christmas evening.


An excellent trip  
I avoided Barcelona itself on my big jaunt but feel free to message me if you want to compare notes (although how useful mine will be is highly debatable)


----------



## Bazzer (27 Dec 2020)

Well, supposed to be:
La Gomera at the end of March. - Carried over from last year, but I don't see it happening.
Red Sea at the end of May. - Carried over from last year. Iffy.
Scapa Flow at the end of September. Currently slightly less iffy.

I would also like to spend at least another week somewhere with Mrs B. The remoter the better so far as I am concerned, but Mrs B is way more sociable than I, so that will be a compromise.


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Canada for 4 weeks from early July - postponed from July 2020. We get money back form Trailfinders if still covid banned

Puglia - 2 week foodie tour

Madeira

Cullinary & wine tour of Kent

Way of the Roses

Normandy with friends @ their cottage

Lost of catching up to do after a few years traveling lost to illness and Covid


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Dec 2020)

For my part, at the start of the decade I said I was going to climb all of the Munros in the 2020s.
Thus far, as a result of covid and a lack of transportation, I have logged... none (or one, if you count Beinn Dorain which I climbed 10 years ago during my West Highland Way trip)

So, I'm hoping to get through some of the more accessible ones, if/when covid becomes enough of a non-issue.


----------



## sheddy (27 Dec 2020)

Meanwhile: are there any YouTube travelogs worth watching ?


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Dec 2020)

sheddy said:


> Meanwhile: are there any YouTube travelogs worth watching ?


Not strictly speaking a travelog, but the Rare Earth series by Evan Hadfield (astronaut Chris Hadfield's son) is really very excellent and each episode is focused on a different, usually lesser-known subject in the areas in which he is visiting.


View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPfak9ofGSn9sWgKrHrXrxQXXxwhCblaT


The first 20 or so episodes are focused in Japan, but after that he goes to such diverse places as Chile, Armenia, the Balkans, Cambodia, Albania, Somalia, Ethiopia, Tanzania, Cuba, and others I've likely forgotten


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> An excellent trip
> I avoided Barcelona itself on my big jaunt but feel free to message me if you want to compare notes (although how useful mine will be is highly debatable)


Never one to miss an opportunity, so I will definitely take you up on your offer. 👍


----------



## GrandadRob (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 interesting that you mentioned Trailfinders. We are thinking of a big holiday this year, but scared to book just in case we loose our money. Just contacted Trailfinders for their cancellation policy. Our usual travel insurance through the bank has opted out of anything Covid.
Also to those booking in the UK, we tried recently, expecially Scotland, but found that they have so many bookings transferring from 2020, that it was difficult to book. We will go somewhere and live in hope.


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2020)

Bazzer said:


> I would also like to spend at least another week somewhere with Mrs B. The remoter the better so far as I am concerned, but Mrs B is way more sociable than I, so that will be a compromise.



Remote enough for you, but still in the British Isles: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockall

You'll need your own tent


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Dec 2020)

I think we will all be checking cancellation policies/travel insurance small print much more carefully in future.
I have lost money this year by going for the cheapest option on things and while I haven't lost a fortune, it is still really annoying and a lesson for the future.


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Dec 2020)

Not planning on anything until there is less uncertainty about restrictions.

If things are OK hoping for a few short breaks around the UK and holidays in Italy and Nice.

Retirement gives flexibility, so fingers crossed.


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

GrandadRob said:


> PK99 interesting that you mentioned Trailfinders. We are thinking of a big holiday this year, but scared to book just in case we loose our money. Just contacted Trailfinders for their cancellation policy. Our usual travel insurance through the bank has opted out of anything Covid.
> Also to those booking in the UK, we tried recently, expecially Scotland, but found that they have so many bookings transferring from 2020, that it was difficult to book. We will go somewhere and live in hope.



As posted elsewhere we have just had a 100% refund from Traifinders for a cancelled Xmas new year trip to madeira. Their Peace of Mind policy guarantees full refund if holiday cancelled because of Covid plus their in-house insurance policy covers all thing covid while travelling.

Being a private company, they have built big reserves over the past 40 years and unlike most companies do not use your deposit as company finance. 

They offer exceptional service at a fair price.

We do our research, and tell them what to book and get a better deal than booking direct. BA Culled Calgary as a destination a week or so ago, first we knew of it was a phone call from TF giving us revised bookings with WestJet.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2020)

Europe?

If only we had an EHIC card still... travel insurance options on agency booked travel will; be increasingly expensive... still got travel insurance cover through NatWest- must check out whether that;'s still viable!


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> As posted elsewhere we have just had a 100% refund from Traifinders for a cancelled Xmas new year trip to madeira. Their Peace of Mind policy guarantees full refund if holiday cancelled because of Covid plus their in-house insurance policy covers all thing covid while travelling.
> 
> Being a private company, they have built big reserves over the past 40 years and unlike most companies do not use your deposit as company finance.
> 
> ...


Mrs A_T's Trailfinders' retirement/significant birthday trip to 'New England in the Fall' on QM2 was cancelled so looking to go sometime in 2022...


----------



## PK99 (27 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Europe?
> 
> If only we had an EHIC card still... travel insurance options on agency booked travel will; be increasingly expensive... still got travel insurance cover through NatWest- must check out whether that;'s still viable!



Reliance on EHIC and saving on travel insurance has always been a stupid thing to do - as the every year sad tales of expensive repatriation after injury or illness attest.

My holiday insurance cost (bank account linked) will not rise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Mrs A_T's Trailfinders' retirement/significant birthday trip to 'New England in the Fall' on QM2 was cancelled so looking to go sometime in 2022...


I was thinking of taking Mrs. GA to New England in a couple of years, but it is easier for me...


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (27 Dec 2020)

Celebrating my semi-retirement with a few attempts at tent-based cycle touring (which I have never done before) in France and Spain.


----------



## dodgy (27 Dec 2020)

I think the tempo is about to change in a big way as far as vaccination goes (likely the oxford vaccine will be approved either tomorrow or Tuesday), I'm still hopeful of a trip to the French Alps in July, we've booked it so you can blame me if it all goes tits up again.


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2020)

We are books for France in June, Prague in August and Turkey in September, we also want a good few breaks in different parts of the UK once vaccinated. Fingers and toes crossed of course.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Reliance on EHIC and saving on travel insurance has always been a stupid thing to do - as the every year sad tales of expensive repatriation after injury or illness attest.
> 
> My holiday insurance cost (bank account linked) will not rise.



Worth checking altitude restrictions too.

If you're going over 2500 m, then 'normal' travel insurance often won't cover you for rescue and repatriation. 

Not needed it yet, but its nice to have the peace of mind in case of pratfalls.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Reliance on EHIC and saving on travel insurance has always been a stupid thing to do - as the every year sad tales of expensive repatriation after injury or illness attest.
> 
> My holiday insurance cost (bank account linked) will not rise.



Yes we have that too... but I suspect you may be disappointed when the monthly charges go up PK.

EHIC free at point of contact access to GPs across the EU has been a blessing for our son's year in France and daughter teaching in Spain and Mrs A_T on occasions over the years, and often as good or better than our own health centre.


----------



## shep (27 Dec 2020)

Isn't there meant to be an equivalent scheme to EHIC being put in place?


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2020)

Denmark and possibly cycle the Sicily divide.


----------



## shep (27 Dec 2020)

GHIC is the new one apparently but any existing ones are valid until their expiry date, another thing blown out of proportion.


----------



## shep (27 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Europe?
> 
> If only we had an EHIC card still... travel insurance options on agency booked travel will; be increasingly expensive... still got travel insurance cover through NatWest- must check out whether that;'s still viable!


You do, Google it.


----------



## PK99 (28 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Yes we have that too... but I suspect you may be disappointed when the monthly charges go up PK.


claimsL
I doubt it will increase significantly.

We pay £15 per month which covers holiday insurance (Claims: 1x ACL Buinness class repatriations from France and one fROM Canada plus 1x fractured pelvis Business Class repatriation from France), Mobile phone insurance (24 hour like for like replacement last year when I left mine I a pub), Green Flag motoring cover for all our casr and any car we happen to be traveling in.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Well, supposed to be:
> La Gomera at the end of March. - Carried over from last year, but I don't see it happening.
> Red Sea at the end of May. - Carried over from last year. Iffy.
> Scapa Flow at the end of September. Currently slightly less iffy.
> ...


Where is La Gomera ??
Never dived Scarpa Flow. I did plan it once but Oban won the day.
Done quite a bit in the Red Sea.


----------



## dodgy (28 Dec 2020)

I helped drop a wreath on Scapa Flow years ago, never stopped to consider diving there!


----------



## Bazzer (28 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where is La Gomera ??
> .....


Canary Islands. A walking holiday.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Canary Islands. A walking holiday.


Sounds a bit warm


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2020)

not planning another holiday until 2024, which is another total eclipse in North America. Currently toying with San Antonio which is on the edge of the path, but also tempted by Eerie, PA and Prince Edward Island which boasts a lot of disused railway for cycling, but could be a bit nippy in April. Still... got plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## lane (28 Dec 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I have a P&O ferries voucher that I am attempting to spend from my cancelled Hull - Zeebrugge - Rotterdam - Hull cycle tour.
> Trying to book for the last week in July 2021. Unfortunately the P&O internet booking system implodes at the word bicycle so I have to do it via phone call. Still waiting for calls back to say it is booked



We had one to Belgium (Zeebrugge) but as that route is to close we got our money back. The website is irritating but have always found the staff really helpful over the phone. Will probably be a tour in the Netherlands although will investigate options to get a train from Rotterdam and start elsewhere possibly Belgium.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Dec 2020)

lane said:


> We had one to Belgium (Zeebrugge) but as that route is to close we got our money back. The website is irritating but have always found the staff really helpful over the phone. Will probably be a tour in the Netherlands although will investigate options to get a train from Rotterdam and start elsewhere possibly Belgium.


My original outward route was Hull - Zeebrugge but both ways via Rotterdam is an acceptable alternative. My booking is with Direct Ferries - who are lovely but as an agent have to contact P&O on my behalf which just adds an extra layer of buggering about.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> Isn't there meant to be an equivalent scheme to EHIC being put in place?


Only for people unable to get travel insurance to cover chronic or serious illness from what I’ve just read. Everyone else will need proper travel insurance


----------



## Bazzer (28 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds a bit warm


16-22 degrees at the coast at time the we have booked, but cooler where we intend to be in the hills and mountains, which is pretty much the rest of the island.


----------



## shep (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Only for people unable to get travel insurance to cover chronic or serious illness from what I’ve just read. Everyone else will need proper travel insurance


Doesn't read that way to me?


The deal on the future relationship between the EU and the UK was announced on 24 December. It says that all EHIC cards issued before the end of 2020 will be valid until their expiry date.
After that, the UK will issue a new card. The UK government says the new card will be called the UK Global Health Insurance Card (GHIC), but there are no further details yet on how to obtain it.
Like EHIC, the new card will cover chronic or existing illnesses and routine maternity care as well as emergencies.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2020)

Just had a morning holiday walking in a misty area.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> *Reliance on EHIC *and saving on travel insurance has always been a stupid thing to do - as the every year sad tales of expensive repatriation after injury or illness attest.
> 
> My holiday insurance cost (bank account linked) will not rise.



Not our experience.

We have been retired for almost 14 years. We have been travelled mainland Europe, overland, for approximately 5 months out of each year (except 2020, when we had to had to curtail our trip, and return from Spain, due to the start of lockdown 1 restrictions).

We have trice needed medical assistance in that time, once in France (dental treatment, for my wife, after falling off bicycle), and once for myself, in Spain, after what was described as an "Ischemic Incident".

In both cases we received treatment, at least as good as previous NHS experiences, via EHIC card, in fact, my wife's dental treatment was also less expensive than UK NHS experience.

We were/are aware of the risk if repatriation should be needed, or, indeed if death should occur.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Only for people unable to get travel insurance to cover chronic or serious illness from what I’ve just read. Everyone else will need proper travel insurance



Not our experience, see post elsewhere in this thread. The EHIC card entitled Visiting UK Citizen to same treatment as a citizen of the relevant EU Country.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> Doesn't read that way to me?
> 
> 
> The deal on the future relationship between the EU and the UK was announced on 24 December. It says that all EHIC cards issued before the end of 2020 will be valid until their expiry date.
> ...


Not exactly travel insurance tho. That’s not the article I read.
There appear to be minimal details. I personally never travel anywhere without comprehensive insurance including Europe. For example, in Greece only certain public doctors, hospitals and clinics were covered by EHIC not private ones which are a majority (I know as I got sick on holiday there last year)


----------



## shep (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Not exactly travel insurance tho. That’s not the article I read.
> There appear to be minimal details. I personally never travel anywhere without comprehensive insurance including Europe. For example, in Greece only certain public doctors, hospitals and clinics were covered by EHIC not private ones which are a majority (I know as I got sick on holiday there last year)


Don't really know what you're trying to say?

I replied to a thread where someone stated that the NHIC cards were no longer, I simply pointed out that wasn't true, what has having additional travel insurance got to do with anything?

The cards were always an addition to proper insurance, as is still the case.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Not exactly travel insurance tho. That’s not the article I read.
> There appear to be minimal details. I personally never travel anywhere without comprehensive insurance including Europe. For example,* in Greece only certain public doctors, hospitals and clinics were covered by EHIC not private ones *which are a majority (I know as I got sick on holiday there last year)



Quite. Same in Spain, France, etc. The EHIC Card entitles you, as a visitor, to same State provided treatment as a citizen of that (EU) Country. You wouldn't expect to roll up to a Spire Hospital in UK, and get free treatment (unless it was an NHS outsourcing exercise).


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Quite. Same in Spain, France, etc. The EHIC Card entitles you, as a visitor) to same State provided treatment as a citizen of that (EU) Country. You would expect to roll up to a Spire Hospital in UK, and get free treatment (unless it was an NHS outsourcing exercise).


Presumably you mean wouldn’t expect?


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Presumably you mean wouldn’t expect?


 Sorry, I will edit


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Quite. Same in Spain, France, etc. The EHIC Card entitles you, as a visitor, to same State provided treatment as a citizen of that (EU) Country. You wouldn't expect to roll up to a Spire Hospital in UK, and get free treatment (unless it was an NHS outsourcing exercise).


When I was on one of my cycling holidays in Spain one of the other riders was struck a glancing blow by a truck coming towards him round a bend. He was lucky not to have been killed, but he did have some unpleasant injuries. He got taken off to hospital...

That evening he came into the hotel restaurant heavily bandaged, and with his arm in a sling. He had gone to a hospital where he could use his EHIC but someone there told him that he might have to wait 10-12 hours to be seen. If he went to the private hospital down the road, they would see him straight away, so he _did_. He paid for the treatment on his credit card after phoning his travel insurance company to make sure that they would reimburse him.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> When I was on one of my cycling holidays in Spain one of the other riders was struck a glancing blow by a truck coming towards him round a bend. He was lucky not to have been killed, but he did have some unpleasant injuries. He got taken off to hospital...
> 
> That evening he came into the hotel restaurant heavily bandaged, and with his arm in a sling. He had gone to a hospital where he could use his EHIC but someone there told him that he might have* to wait 10-12 hours to be seen*. If he went to the private hospital down the road, they would see him straight away, so he _did_. He paid for the treatment on his credit card after phoning his travel insurance company to make sure that they would reimburse him.



My personal experience when hospitalised in Spain, was briefly as follows: Ambulance with two paramedics arrived quickly, gave me immediate treatment, took me to hospital, treated immediately in A&E, then, entered the "further tests" routine (eg ECG, X-Ray, Scan etc). The later experience was very NHS like, ie waiting around for a porter, then, small queue at each testing point. They did find a nurse who spoke English, to tag along with me.

I did not actually have my EHIC Card, or Passport, on my person, they accepted my UK driving licence as proof that I was an UK/EU Citizen.

Discharge from hospital was interesting, I had been taken there in an Ambulance, and, had no idea where I actually was, iPhone and Google Maps saved the day, to find my way back to Cordoba City Centre and Bus Station


----------



## GrandadRob (28 Dec 2020)

PK99 thanks for that very reassuring.
Archie. Check out that Natwest travel insurance, we have an Axa one through Lloyds bank, they have bailed out of covid cover, and their total cancellation cover is useless for a good holiday.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2020)

NatWest insurance doesn’t cover Covid either


----------



## PK99 (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> NatWest insurance doesn’t cover Covid either



First Directory does. Policy is fully covid secure. Before our non Madeira trip I called about another medical cover issue, mentioning in passing our booked Covid tests, the call handler volunteered confirmation that had they been positive all cancellation losses would be covered.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> First Directory does. Policy is fully covid secure. Before our non Madeira trip I called about another medical cover issue, mentioning in passing our booked Covid tests, the call handler volunteered confirmation that had they been positive all cancellation losses would be covered.


I bank with Natwest however and no intention of changing after 30 years  and @GrandadRob mentioned Natwest not FD

You also need to be covered for treatment should you get sick with Covid on holiday


----------



## PK99 (28 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> My personal experience when hospitalised in Spain, was briefly as follows: Ambulance with two paramedics arrived quickly, gave me immediate treatment, took me to hospital, treated immediately in A&E, then, entered the "further tests" routine (eg ECG, X-Ray, Scan etc). The later experience was very NHS like, ie waiting around for a porter, then, small queue at each testing point. They did find a nurse who spoke English, to tag along with me.
> 
> I did not actually have my EHIC Card, or Passport, on my person, they accepted my UK driving licence as proof that I was an UK/EU Citizen.
> 
> Discharge from hospital was interesting, I had been taken there in an Ambulance, and, had no idea where I actually was, iPhone and Google Maps saved the day, to find my way back to Cordoba City Centre and Bus Station



My wife's experience of a week in hospital in Moutiers, France, with a fractured pelvis before they would declare her fit-to-fly, was that the EHIC covered 80% of the cost and a credit card for the balance was needed before discharge papers would be issued.


----------



## PK99 (28 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> I bank with Natwest however and no intention of changing after 30 years  and @GrandadRob mentioned Natwest not FD
> 
> You also need to be covered for treatment should you get sick with Covid on holiday



That too was covered.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> My wife's experience of a week in hospital in Moutiers, France, with a fractured pelvis before they would declare her fit-to-fly, was that the EHIC covered 80% of the cost and a credit card for the balance was needed before discharge papers would be issued.



As I said, in my example, my wife's dental treatment did incur a charge (as it would have at an NHS Dentist in UK). It is my understanding that I could have reclaimed that charge from the UK Government/NHS (not sure which). There is, or, was until recently, a department based in Newcastle-upon-Tyne dedicated to such refunds. In the event, the French charge was significantly less than the fee would have been for the same treatment in the UK. I therefore thought it churlish to attempt a reclaim, and so, did not bother.

I am no expert on the French Healthcare System, but, I can only assume that a French person, undergoing the same treatment would have had to pay 20% (it may be possible for said French person to have insurance to cover this?), this being the terms of the EHIC Card, ie to treat a visiting UK/EU Citizen the same as a native as the country being visited.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We prefer not to plan, but, rather, just to go!, usually, to mainland Europe for *2-3 months, a couple of times a year (the joy of retirement)*.
> 
> Assuming "recreational travel" opens up in 2021, I doubt our usual options will be possible, "random" travel in the UK, without bookings, is always problematic, and, additional costs (mainly health insurance) for mainland Europe, make that option doubtful.
> 
> I think we will have to become boring, and learn to plan and book.


Restricted to 90 days in a rolling 180 day period in 2021. Thanks, Brexit!


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2020)

5 days Seahouses airbnb.Already booked.Newbiggin by the sea, was brilliant this year.Loads of walks coffee shops and old fashioned and quaint.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Restricted to 90 days in a rolling 180 day period in 2021. Thanks, Brexit!



Dont rub it in! I voted Remain.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> 5 days Seahouses airbnb.Already booked.Newbiggin by the sea, was brilliant this year.Loads of walks coffee shops and old fashioned and quaint.


We found Seahouses to be 'dead'. We went for the bird watching which was excellent but the place itself had nothing going for it


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We found Seahouses to be 'dead'. We went for the bird watching which was excellent but the place itself had nothing going for it


Oh dear I won't tell Mrs P.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Oh dear I won't tell Mrs P.Thanks for the tip.


Ooops.... sorry. I read your post as you had been.
There was a lovely pub with LOTS of malt whiskies and nice meals.
Take your binoculars...... bird watching is amazing.
Trip to the Farne Islands highly recommended but it is really weather dependant.


----------



## gbb (2 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> Don't really know what you're trying to say?
> 
> I replied to a thread where someone stated that the NHIC cards were no longer, I simply pointed out that wasn't true, what has having additional travel insurance got to do with anything?
> 
> The cards were always an addition to proper insurance, as is still the case.


I always treated it as such too. An EHIC card holder who (perhaps unnecessarily who knows ?) always took travel insurance out too. I'd sooner be well covered that be unsure. Seems to me a quite sensible thing to do, given travel insurance isn't that expensive.


----------



## PK99 (2 Jan 2021)

gbb said:


> I always treated it as such too. An EHIC card holder who (perhaps unnecessarily who knows ?) always took travel insurance out too. I'd sooner be well covered that be unsure. Seems to me a quite sensible thing to do, given travel insurance isn't that expensive.



I agree.

The marginal cost of travel insurance is trivial - if you can afford to travel you are stupid to scrimp on the few pounds it costs to be properly insured.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> I agree.
> 
> The marginal cost of travel insurance is trivial - if you can afford to travel you are stupid to scrimp on the few pounds it costs to be properly insured.


It may be marginal for YOU, but, two 72 year olds, with pre-existing conditions, for three months, is a different matter. 

EHIC served us nicely, our European jaunts may now be at an end, sadly.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jan 2021)

I've never bothered with travel insurance and have always just used the EHIC card. Had treatment in a&e in France and it worked very well 
Bought travel insurance for the first time this year as we were supposed to be walking at height in the Dolomites. When it got cancelled, we tried to claim but it was refused. Cost £77 for an annual policy.


----------



## PK99 (2 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It may be marginal for YOU, but, two 72 year olds, with pre-existing conditions, for three months, is a different matter.
> 
> EHIC served us nicely, our European jaunts may now be at an end, sadly.



Ok.

Tell me the numbers.

Total budget for 3 months travel and holiday.

Travel health insurance cost with a specialist Health Impaired/Elderly travel insurance company.


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It may be marginal for YOU, but, two 72 year olds, with pre-existing conditions, for three months, is a different matter.
> 
> EHIC served us nicely, our European jaunts may now be at an end, sadly.


Has it not to be replaced by a similar scheme?


----------



## PK99 (2 Jan 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I've never bothered with travel insurance and have always just used the EHIC card. Had treatment in a&e in France and it worked very well
> Bought travel insurance for the first time this year as we were supposed to be walking at height in the Dolomites. When it got cancelled, we tried to claim but it was refused. Cost £77 for an annual policy.



You chose the wrong policy.

I had a skiing accident in Feb 2016.

Rescue from mountain.
In resort medical care. 
In resort physio twice per day for 5 days
Business class travel home.
Taxi from airport to home.
Refund for a Holiday in Cuba due to start a week after we got back.

All paid in full. Total circa £10k

Annual policy covering holiday, mobile phone and Green Flag motoring cover, plus a few other bits and bobs i can't recall. £150 per year now, less in 2016.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Tell me the numbers.
> 
> ...


We travel in a Motorhome, cost for three months in France, Spain, etc, tunnel, plus, whatever diesel we use, plus a few campsites, typically about £1000 maximum, the other costs, ie food and drink, are as if we were at home (roughly). Last quote we had for insurance was £250, EACH and excluded our pre-existing conditions. Didn’t seem like a bargain to me.

considering we have been doing this (ie 1 x 3 months and 1 x 2 months), per year for 14 years, I consider we are ahead.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Slick said:


> Has it not to be replaced by a similar scheme?


It may well have been, in which case, we will be heading south as soon as Covid permits


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> You chose the wrong policy.


Quite possibly - like I said, we've never purchased it before. Mainly because we've never been on any type of package holiday before. 
We had a kind of cross Europe trip planned. When the organised bit of it cancelled, we had no need of the other bits (various train tickets and an overnight hotel in Munich). This, apparently, is not a good enough reason to cancel


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> You chose the wrong policy.
> 
> I had a skiing accident in Feb 2016.
> 
> ...


That's why everyone's insurance premiums are rising- it's all down to your claims PK! 
[Covid may have something to do with it too... I'll give you that!]


----------



## PK99 (2 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> That's why everyone's insurance premiums are rising- it's all down to your claims PK!
> [Covid may have something to do with it too... I'll give you that!]



No that's down to a friend who lost a leg in a motoring accident in Spain.
3 months in hospital, a good bit of that in intensive care with multiple operations
Wife flown out to be with him...

Air ambulance home.

All covered on insurance.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2021)

I want Portugal, never been. Heard great things. BUT I said I would pay for my daughter's and I now have a granddaughter. The cost would ruin it. So a day out in Mablethorpe and collect some Samphire while I am there.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> I want Portugal, never been. Heard great things. BUT I said I would pay for my daughter's and I now have a granddaughter. The cost would ruin it. So a day out in Mablethorpe and collect some Samphire while I am there.


Yes......it could be expensive.
We found eating out to be cheap. Also plenty of pubs @£1.00 a pint.
But the actual holiday was not cheap.


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2021)

Anywhere that doesn’t nick your ham sandwiches when you cross the border

Skeggy here I come


----------



## byegad (13 Jan 2021)

I suspect any plans for 2021 are a little premature. The Covid disaster may well take up most of the year and the 'new normal' will likely reach different countries, and even different counties in the UK, at different times.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2021)

In the spirit of positivity, our hopes are to get out in the new Campervanwagon as follows;

Forest of Dean at Easter
Our friends in the Outer Hebs. to help with their rowing-regatta and a small tour of outer Jockland
Our Friends in Piedmont to eat drink and be merry
Long weekend with our Dutch pals
Weekends lure-coursing the Whippets

Anytime in the van is a bonus....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2021)

Might take a trip round the Rings of Saturn, then a bit of ice skating on Enceladus.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jan 2021)

Can't wait to get away ! Probally Ireland first to see family then Italy and anywhere else we can afford to go.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2021)

byegad said:


> I suspect any plans for 2021 are a little premature. The Covid disaster may well take up most of the year and the 'new normal' will likely reach different countries, and even different counties in the UK, at different times.


Agree. We see 2021 as a write off
holiday-wise..
Fortunately we have a decent garden. 
We may get a kids paddling pool.
BBQs
Can I get a refund on our passports


----------



## byegad (14 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Might take a trip round the Rings of Saturn, then a bit of ice skating on Enceladus.


Give the rings a miss, beautiful as they are, there's no party atmosphere. Come to that no atmosphere at all.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2021)

byegad said:


> Give the rings a miss, beautiful as they are, there's no party atmosphere. Come to that no atmosphere at all.



I suppose the party is with the Jovians, and they are closer.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jan 2021)

Already moved the holiday booking from last year to this although as said its likely this year will be a bust too , if we do go away its off too the south coast


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jan 2021)

Please thankyou


----------



## GrandadRob (15 Jan 2021)

Lots of ideas for big holiday this year, getting older and available years lessening. But the big problem, as well as the obvious, is the lack of cover from travel insurance policies. Their Covid/cancellation cover is so bad that the larger travel agencies have had to add their own cancellation deals in order to get bookings. Booking in advance gives great advantages, but often that deposit is at risk. Then once you have paid the balance, you are in deep trouble if things go wrong. So we have decided to leave it until the last minute before booking, risking availability issues, but lessening the risk of monetary loss. We have a permanent policy with Axa through Lloyds bank, but they bailed out of Covid cover at the beginning. God forbid that an insurance company should actually have to pay out on a policy.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2021)

GrandadRob said:


> Lots of ideas for big holiday this year, getting older and available years lessening. But the big problem, as well as the obvious, is the lack of cover from travel insurance policies. Their Covid/cancellation cover is so bad that the larger travel agencies have had to add their own cancellation deals in order to get bookings. Booking in advance gives great advantages, but often that deposit is at risk. Then once you have paid the balance, you are in deep trouble if things go wrong. So we have decided to leave it until the last minute before booking, risking availability issues, but lessening the risk of monetary loss. We have a permanent policy with Axa through Lloyds bank, but they bailed out of Covid cover at the beginning. God forbid that an insurance company should actually have to pay out on a policy.


Not looked into it but I thought all holiday companies were offering money back guarantees if cancellation is Covid related.
I am 73 so understand your comments.
We have decided that, regardless of the vaccine, this years holiday will be at Aregate.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not looked into it but I thought all holiday companies were offering money back guarantees if cancellation is Covid related.
> I am 73 so understand your comments.
> We have decided that, regardless of the vaccine, this years holiday will be at Aregate.


They are but perhaps only if your holiday gets cancelled by them. 
Not insurers though if you get sick and cancel or get Covid on holiday and need treatment for example


----------



## GrandadRob (16 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> They are but perhaps only if your holiday gets cancelled by them.
> Not insurers though if you get sick and cancel or get Covid on holiday and need treatment for example


Also watch the insurance companies max cancellation payment, for an expensive holidays it’s not enough. There are standalone top up policies out there.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (21 Jan 2021)

They say if you have a bad experience you tell 7 people for every 1 you tell about a good one. All year long I've been trying to be the exception to this 'rule'.

last March we had a 3 week trip to Mexico all bought and paid for. Trailfinders were brilliant. when we first started to have doubts they quickly informed us it wasn't going to happen and offered us the choice of our money back or them holding it. We banked it thanks. Apparently, unlike many travel firms they don't exist on cash flow and your monies are safe.

When we feel it's safe to travel long distance again, guess who we'll book with?

This year have (refundable) reservations in Llandudno July and Cornwall October. Fingers crossed there'll be others.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jan 2021)

I'm hoping to do a few weekends cycling - Llangollen canal, Veenbahn, something in France or maybe the Belgian coast.
We had a trip to South Africa planned, that might go ahead in Autumn. Not saying which Autumn, mind!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> They say if you have a bad experience you tell 7 people for every 1 you tell about a good one. All year long I've been trying to be the exception to this 'rule'.
> 
> last March we had a 3 week trip to Mexico all bought and paid for. Trailfinders were brilliant. when we first started to have doubts they quickly informed us it wasn't going to happen and offered us the choice of our money back or them holding it. We banked it thanks. Apparently, unlike many travel firms they don't exist on cash flow and your monies are safe.
> 
> ...


If its not too nosy a question........are you staying in a hotel in Llandudno? If so, which one.
We have been checking them out. We want
Walking distance to the Orme and the Pier.
Good quality
On site parking
Struggled a bit tbh


----------



## Chap sur le velo (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If its not too nosy a question........are you staying in a hotel in Llandudno? If so, which one.
> We have been checking them out. We want
> Walking distance to the Orme and the Pier.
> Good quality
> ...




Have pushed the boat out and are taking the Daughter and Dog to a self catering cottage just outside town.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Have pushed the boat out and are taking the Daughter and Dog to a self catering cottage just outside town.


Very nice......enjoy.
I am thinking 2 maybe 3 nights b&b.
As I say, within easy walking distance of shops, restaurants and Orme etc.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (23 Jan 2021)

Have you tried Booking.com. They had hotels for the dates wevwanted?


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Jan 2021)

Having had 8 cruises during the last 6 years, and some with family in Spain, we’ve decided to forego any foreign trip this year, and probably next too.
Partly Brexit, but definitely COVID being the reasons.
We have local cycle routes, sea and countryside all local to us, so we’ll enjoy the warming English weather here in the garden and within a days travel, all on bikes or in the car.
Our home will be our base throughout.
















All are within a radius of 15 miles.
Good luck to you if you do travel, almost nothing can beat it, except your health!


----------



## GrandadRob (23 Jan 2021)

We did loads of research re holiday cancellation for all reasons. I have to say if you have an expensive overseas holiday. Trailfinders money back guarantees are almost impossible to beat. For UK ones, Booking.com are great, no down payments, and cancellation with no fee much nearer the time, but watch because cancellation dates vary. Also Premier Inn offer good last minute free cancellations. In these troubled times I think you always need a good bailout option.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2021)

We’ve got two stays booked this year at our favourite holiday cottage in Speyside, in June and October. I’m confident of being able to take the October one, less so the one in June. We were booked in the same place in June last year and weren’t allowed to go, I fear for the same this year.
Other than that, we would hope for a couple of UK midweek mini-breaks, but only once we have the vaccine, after August. There’s no way I would stay in a hotel or even call in at a motorway service station before we have the vaccine.


----------



## wormo (26 Jan 2021)

Booked 10 nights in fuerteventura in September more in hope than an expectation that it will happen.


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

I doubt if we will be going abroad in 2021.But if we could,it would be Calan Bosch Menorca in a villa.It is a lovely quiet place family orientated.No groups or packs of lads lasses.So wonderful.This covid will be defeated and things back near to normal hopefully.I hope so anyway.


----------



## gavgav (2 Feb 2021)

I’ll settle for enjoying our caravan up in North Wales, for a longer period than we could last year, and a bonus will be getting to the Lake District, to enjoy our favourite pubs and things without worrying about catching something that could end everything.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

gavgav said:


> I’ll settle for enjoying our caravan up in North Wales, for a longer period than we could last year, and a bonus will be getting to the Lake District, to enjoy our favourite pubs and things without worrying about catching something that could end everything.


If I may ask, which part of north Wales is that ??


----------



## gavgav (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If I may ask, which part of north Wales is that ??


We’re on the coast, near Barmouth.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

gavgav said:


> We’re on the coast, near Barmouth.


Very nice. We used to holiday near Porth Maddog and always made a point of visiting Barmouth.


----------



## gavgav (3 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very nice. We used to holiday near Porth Maddog and always made a point of visiting Barmouth.


Lovely area, has sea and mountains nearby, plenty of good bike riding and walking country.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2021)

Foreign holidays are not looking promising at the moment. SAGE appear to have put the dampers on it with the recent European spike.

How will travel agents and resorts cope with 2 years of no business?


----------



## oldworld (20 Mar 2021)

4 days in Brittany to see the TDF. 
That's supposing we're not in full lock down here in France.
If the tour is delayed or cancelled we'll still go. 
I love where we live but miss seeing somewhere different.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2021)

We still have a voucher for a villa booked in Greece for last September, and a ticket on Eurostar to Avignon booked for last August. Given the recent developments in Europe and more information about how holidaymakers importing the pandemic last summer, I have a sneaking suspicion that we are not going to be going abroad anywhere this year.


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2021)

I doubt if we will go abroad this year. The situation in France is rather worrying so we will see how it goes.


----------



## contadino (21 Mar 2021)

Booked a cottage in Pembrokeshire for a week at the end of May, then immediately got into researching a cycle carrier for the roof rack.

We're probably going to look for something for a week in November or December too, maybe Northumberland.

Most places now seem to have decent covid cancellation policies - so if restrictions prevent you going, you get a refund or can rebook. That seems to be an advantage of staycations over package holidays.


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2021)

Planning to do something in September in the U.K., will probably book last minute, prices high currently


----------



## shnjmsn (21 Mar 2021)

Booked a remote cottage for a week in mid Wales for 1st May............... me and 2 bikes  In theory....... possibly........ it could actually happen this time........ Cancelled twice last year !


----------



## aferris2 (21 Mar 2021)

Qantas are saying there could be flights to Australia from the end of October. Vaccine certificate probably going to be a requirement, then there is likely to be 2 weeks quarantine on entry in Aus. Another 6 month+ holiday is tempting. Not going to book anything yet though!


----------



## gbb (22 Mar 2021)

Beebo said:


> Foreign holidays are not looking promising at the moment. SAGE appear to have put the dampers on it with the recent European spike.
> 
> How will travel agents and resorts cope with 2 years of no business?


I was watching a YouTube channel from an expat who regularly looks at Spqnish newspapers and Benidorm for instance is on its knees. I like Benidorm, it has a bit if everything...I will probably go back but not this year I suspect.
Once holidays abroad restart, hopefully next year, we will probably start out simple, an apartment to avoid large hotels. And Turkey , revisit our cancelled 2020 booking....2 brand new suitcases have been forlornly sat on top of a spare wardrobe since late 2019.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Mar 2021)

Feeling a bit despondent about holiday at the moment. It’s my Mum’s 80th birthday next month. I wanted to plan a trip with her later in the year. She loves gardens so I thought. Trip to Castle Howard and a two night stay in a b&b or self catering nearby would be a nice idea. Very little available (I’m very flexible on dates except it needs to be a weekend) and what is available is extortionate. May have to think again.


----------

